# Hickory bacon wrapped shrimp



## 73saint (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry for the lack of pics, this was a last minute throw together meal.  I had a pack of shrimp I forgot about, so Sunday am I placed them in some water to thaw. Was slicing a big batch of hickory bacon I have sold so I decided to thin slice a few pieces, and skewer-grill some skrimps!  We had roasted cauliflower with cumin and fried capers (friends recipe and was fantastic) along with these beauties....







The hickory I sliced up and used for wrapping. I took 1/2 sizes slices for the shrimp so the slices went a little further. 






I peeled and de-veined the shrimp, then rubbed olive oil and blackened seasoning liberally on them, in a bowl. Then I took the 1/2 slices of hickory and tightly wrapped and skewered the shrimp so that the tail, and the head were skewered. This helps keep the bacon in place and the shrimp from moving around. 





You can’t see it but there is TBS coming from the Weber AND the Lang.  Gotta love it!





The shrimp were starting to come along and the bacon is cooking up nicely as well. 





And here they are.  We never even got plated pics, they were gone in no time!  The bacon was so nice and crispy, it formed the perfect crust around the shrimp.  You could even bite them in half and the bacon wouldn’t come apart. I have to say these were the best bacon wrapped shrimp I’ve ever had.  Didn’t even need any dipping sauce!!


----------



## weev (Aug 13, 2018)

Mmm  love grilled shrimp  lookin good


----------



## kruizer (Aug 13, 2018)

My heart is broken. I didn't get an invite. Looking good!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty from where I sit !!:)
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Matt_P (Aug 13, 2018)

73saint said:


> Sorry for the lack of pics, this was a last minute throw together meal.  I had a pack of shrimp I forgot about, so Sunday am I placed them in some water to thaw. Was slicing a big batch of hickory bacon I have sold so I decided to thin slice a few pieces, and skewer-grill some skrimps!  We had roasted cauliflower with cumin and fried capers (friends recipe and was fantastic) along with these beauties....
> 
> 
> View attachment 373662
> ...


----------



## Matt_P (Aug 13, 2018)

Before and after pics of bacon look perfect. Any ideas on time and temp? May try with some store bought bacon.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 13, 2018)

Definitely a thumbs up. That looks awesome.

George


----------



## 73saint (Aug 13, 2018)

weev said:


> Mmm  love grilled shrimp  lookin good


Thanks they were great, weev!



kruizer said:


> My heart is broken. I didn't get an invite. Looking good!!


Sorry Kruizer, next time I promise!



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from where I sit !!:)
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, I ate the last three or four, cold.  Still good.  



RiversideSm0ker said:


> Definitely a thumbs up. That looks awesome.
> 
> George


Thanks George, I’ve got to restock my shrimp, were definitely going to do this again.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 13, 2018)

Saint that shrimp looks great. I would have been worried about overcooking the shrimp before the bacon was done. Sounds like it's a non-issue.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## 73saint (Aug 13, 2018)

Matt_P said:


> Before and after pics of bacon look perfect. Any ideas on time and temp? May try with some store bought bacon.


Thanks Matt!  Going by the therm on my Weber, I would let it get to 350 for about 3-5 minutes, then I would uncover, turn and let it sit uncovered until the coals would get very hot (not quite flairing up), then cover and repeat.  All in all it took about 40 minutes, with little more than 1/2 a chimney of coal. 


RiversideSm0ker said:


> Definitely a thumbs up. That looks awesome.
> 
> George


Thanks George!


----------



## 73saint (Aug 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Saint that shrimp looks great. I would have been worried about overcooking the shrimp before the bacon was done. Sounds like it's a non-issue.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


They were big enough, otherwise they definitely would have dried out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2018)

Got to give that a try!
It looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Aug 14, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Got to give that a try!
> It looks fantastic!
> Al


Thanks Al, I can’t wait to do this again, they were great!


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 14, 2018)

That looks like a wonderful treat to try!!! They look great, Point on that...


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 27, 2018)

Might try this, but to partially cook the bacon in the microwave first. We always use thick sliced bacon, and it takes a while to cook.
Shrimp is fragile, and will over cook in a heartbeat.


----------

